# Engine oil filters



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

These are Oil Filters that are currently available for the Chevrolet Cruze. I will be updating this thread with more oil filters as they become available. 
You may use this thread to discuss about oil filters 

Filters listed below are for 1.4L & 1.8L engines. 

*FRAM Extraguard: *
Part Number - CH10246 

*MOBIL: *
Part Number - MO981 

*QUAKER STATE: *
Part Number - PO-171

*WIX:*
Part Number - Wix 57674

*AC DELCO:*
Part Number - PF2257G

*AUTOZONE:*
Part Number - STP S10246

*NAPA GOLD:*
Part Number - NGF-7674

*CAR QUEST:*
Part Number - CFI 84674


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Wix 57674

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

where the heck is the oil filter? lol


----------



## Paul7893 (Jan 12, 2011)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> where the heck is the oil filter? lol


In a black container on the right side of the engine. See *Cruze Oil Change - 1.4T.*

You can also add STP S10246 to the oil filter list as this is the one Autozone sells.


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks like Purilator's version is: L15839


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

*NAPA GOLD:*
Part Number - NGF-7674 

Burt


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

so what is a good oil filter, or the best, and does the filter matter if I use synthetic oil?


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

Macman said:


> so what is a good oil filter, or the best, and does the filter matter if I use synthetic oil?


WIX is generally one of the best, and very reasonably priced.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

oshia86 said:


> WIX is generally one of the best, and very reasonably priced.


that's what I used on my altima.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Has anyone used the Mobil 1 Oil Filter? Autozome has 5qts of Mobile 1 and a Mobile 1 Oil Filter on sell. THey dont sell the wix filter that I want to use. But they do sell the AC Delco which would be my second choice.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My old engine(a 2.2 ecotec in a 2004 cavalier) used a similar filter as this car, I found a major design defect in every oil filter EXCEPT the AC Delco one. On the AC delco the paper ends were glued into place, but on the other brands they were not. at 3,000miles the fram or wix filter would be totally collapsed on itself. 
I changed oil on a 2010 GMC terrain & it also used a similar filter, the wix they used was totally collapsed on itself at 3,000miles. Anyone using these other brands should keep an eye out when changing their oil, I would suspect once collapsed it would not flow properly. 

Side note: I let my oil go a bit longer with an AC filter & at 7500miles the filter had not collapsed at all(on the cavalier).


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

I found that the Wix and the AC are the exact same filter and are made in the USA by Hengst.
They seem to be high quality and very well made. I would buy based on price. The Fram is available at Walmart but is made in China. I have no experience with the others...


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

...I've also found 2 different types of Fram 10246 at Walmart. Both are made in China but one is more like the Hengst type filter material.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd stay away from the Fram for our Cruze. It's a piece of junk filter. 

The best one I've seen or heard of for our cars, as of 9/30/12, is the OEM AC Delco (Hengst) filter. Better construction, reasonably priced online, and made in the US.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

amazon has the ac delco filters.

Amazon.com: ACDelco PF2257G Oil Filter: Automotive


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

montess1 said:


> amazon has the ac delco filters.
> 
> Amazon.com: ACDelco PF2257G Oil Filter: Automotive


Buy from rockauto.com. They are less than $5 each. Shipping was $7 no matter how many I ordered so I grabbed a dozen.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MIPS64 said:


> Buy from rockauto.com. They are less than $5 each. Shipping was $7 no matter how many I ordered so I grabbed a dozen.


I did the same, only I used Wix filters. They use a good filter media and have a solid construction.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

i think Wix filters are made by Hengst,they look just like the AC Delco filter.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

montess1 said:


> i think Wix filters are made by Hengst,they look just like the AC Delco filter.


Wix (likely does) and AC Delco (definitely) merely re-box Hengst filters for our car since Hengst is more an OEM supplier than an aftermarket parts maker.


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

Wix/AC Delco/Purolator. I don't use Fram on anything. Carquest is a reboxed Wix.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Another 2 additions to the oil filter list for the boys Downunder.

Ryco R2694P
Cooper WC091


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Macman said:


> so what is a good oil filter, or the best, and does the filter matter if I use synthetic oil?


Did you really just ask if a good filter matters if you use synthetic oil? No matter which type of oil you use, it will still get "dirty" so the filter is probably just as important as using synthetic oil for longer engine life! I would never use a fram filter in my vehicle ... EVER! 

I know the cruze doesn't use a "can" type filter, but if you ever get bored and feel like wasting a lil money sometime for experimentation sake, go out and buy the same size can style fram, wix, auto parts store brand, mobil-1, and baldwin filter. Then, (with adult supervision ... lol) grab your trusty hack saw (or band saw if you're lucky enough to have one) and carefully cut the "can" portion of each filter off just past the seam and pull the can portion off so you can see what's actually inside the filter. Look at things like filter paper pleat spacing uniformity, see if there's a back-pressure device, view paper quality as well. THEN tell me if you think the filter matters ... 

Oh yeah ... Baldwin/Hastings filters are also quite good. Baldwin part #P7489 / Hastings part #LF643. (and they're made right here in the USA!) I'd search for WIX filters if I weren't using Baldwin already, but look around too, because some car parts stores "re-package" WIX filters as their store brand. I believe WIX makes Napa Gold/NAPA Silver filters, as well as many other re-named store brands. Baldwin filters cost more than crap fram filters, yet are comparable in price to NAPA/WIX/MOBIL1, but when you're talking about the protection of your engine, what's an extra 2-3 bucks really worth to you in the long run?


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

As a point of clarification regarding AC filters, GM no longer manufacturers any oil filters, air filters or even spark plugs. All AC/Delco branded oil filters are made by someone else, and then sold and marketed by GM. Bottom line is that if you think you really need to use the OEM AC filter for an oil change, then go for it. But realize that the world will not come to an end if the AC/Delco oil filter is not available, and you have to use a WIX. Once GM stopped making their own filters, I latched on to Bob is the Oil guy, and spent too much time reading all I could. Bottom line is that my filter of choice for both my vehicles is a WIX. I was buying the NAPA Gold line since they are made by WIX when the NAPA store was close by. If you do your own maintenance, and believe you are going to keep the car, then buy a case of 12 filters.


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

Can it be possible to just change the oil filter at 5 to 7000 km? I am hearing bad reviews of the oil filter colapsing at 8000km. I run amsoil yearly. I'll go with either ac delco or wix.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hood Star said:


> Can it be possible to just change the oil filter at 5 to 7000 km? I am hearing bad reviews of the oil filter colapsing at 8000km. I run amsoil yearly. I'll go with either ac delco or wix.


You can open the filter housing and swap out the filter at any time without dumping the oil or even making a mess. Probably best to do it after the car sits several hours.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

SlvrECObullet said:


> Has anyone used the Mobil 1 Oil Filter? Autozome has 5qts of Mobile 1 and a Mobile 1 Oil Filter on sell. THey dont sell the wix filter that I want to use. But they do sell the AC Delco which would be my second choice.



Is the deal at Autozone for synthetic? If so get it. I have no opinion about their filters. I just changed my oil over the weekend with Mobil1 synthetic Dexos and an AC Delco 2257 filter. I typically wait until I find a good oil sale going at one of the local parts stores. I would get the oil deal and get the filter for a different car if you have one or know someone that could use it and buy a Delco filter. IMO


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for the response definitely will change the oil filter every 5000kms


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

spacedout said:


> My old engine(a 2.2 ecotec in a 2004 cavalier) used a similar filter as this car, I found a major design defect in every oil filter EXCEPT the AC Delco one. On the AC delco the paper ends were glued into place, but on the other brands they were not. at 3,000miles the fram or wix filter would be totally collapsed on itself.
> I changed oil on a 2010 GMC terrain & it also used a similar filter, the wix they used was totally collapsed on itself at 3,000miles. Anyone using these other brands should keep an eye out when changing their oil, I would suspect once collapsed it would not flow properly.
> 
> Side note: I let my oil go a bit longer with an AC filter & at 7500miles the filter had not collapsed at all(on the cavalier).


Just looked at my wix I am going to put in my car tomorrow and the ends are glued on both ends.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I wouldn't change the filter every 5000km. I run the Wix filters up to 7,500 miles (12,000km) before changing them. With as little oil as this engine circulates, they do a decent job of filtering things out.


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

I drive 12000kms almost a year I wanna be on the safe side if the filter last a year that's prefect if i have issues then I wanna change filter only every six months. I just got my car 2013 with 27000km on it and dealer serviced it before selling to me so in six months or 6000km amsoil going in


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jsusanka said:


> Just looked at my wix I am going to put in my car tomorrow and the ends are glued on both ends.


Just took out a Wix filter today after 6500 miles.

Definitely not collapsed - looked just fine.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

What's the difference between AC Delco PF2257G and PF2257GF? do both come with the o-ring?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

this is interesting the new wix filter I just bought for my next oil change had this piece of paper in it.
View attachment 143969


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

I've used a wix the last 2 times and they were collapsed both at 9k miles with a full synthetic oil being used. I emailed wix asking if they had any ideas and just told me to change it at the vehicles recommended intervals. They offer a XP version for extended intervals but not with our canister style. I can get them so cheap from rockauto so I might just change it at 5K miles and see what it looks like this time. Might try a baldwin if they are too much more since I cant get them as easily as a wix.
PS sorry to dig this out in the light but i'm not sure if anyone else is having issues with the wix at this time.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

14cruze1.4 said:


> I've used a wix the last 2 times and they were collapsed both at 9k miles with a full synthetic oil being used. I emailed wix asking if they had any ideas and just told me to change it at the vehicles recommended intervals. They offer a XP version for extended intervals but not with our canister style. I can get them so cheap from rockauto so I might just change it at 5K miles and see what it looks like this time. Might try a baldwin if they are too much more since I cant get them as easily as a wix.
> PS sorry to dig this out in the light but i'm not sure if anyone else is having issues with the wix at this time.


I have not seen an indication that the filter collapsing is caused by the drain interval, as if to suggest that the media degrades enough to weaken it's structural integrity to that extent.


----------

